# Where to move to?



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

We currently live in Howick, and as much as we like the area there doesn't seem to be many young professionals to mingle with.We are 30-32. I work in East Tamaki and my partner near Slyvia Park so we need to live somewhere within 40 minutes drive, can anyone suggest somewhere where there is young - ish population? I don't want to purchase the book that people have recommended before, I just want so info, it seems so hard to find these things out!!??


----------



## tukks (Jun 5, 2012)

chellebubbles said:


> We currently live in Howick, and as much as we like the area there doesn't seem to be many young professionals to mingle with.We are 30-32. I work in East Tamaki and my partner near Slyvia Park so we need to live somewhere within 40 minutes drive, can anyone suggest somewhere where there is young - ish population? I don't want to purchase the book that people have recommended before, I just want so info, it seems so hard to find these things out!!??


Try living in ellersalie or mount Eden !


----------

